# My favorite Art Books



## monikaguptafineart (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi All,

I just did a small video on my favorite art books - the books that have helped me the most in refining my Drawings. 

I'm posting my list below and hope you'll find it useful.
1. Drawing Realistic Textures in Pencil - J.D. Hillberry
2. Drawing from the Right Side of the Brain - Betty Edwards
3. Pen & Ink Drawing - Alphonso Dunn


You can always check out my video where I'm sharing why I liked these specific books and what I got out of them.
Looking forward to hear from you on your fav books as well.....


----------



## anak (May 27, 2020)

*thank you*

Thank you for sharing your books.
As for me Im learning to draw using this book- https://amzn.to/2zrZIxR
Its about pencil drawing if you like it.
especially was helpful the step-by-step with pictures of how it should look - 5 stages for each drawing)
i had some books before but this one finally changed my opinion about getting immediately perfect results.


----------

